# Anyone have a blueberry dessert receipe?



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Does anyone have a receipe for something like a blueberry cobbler or crisp. I'd like something sweet, but cannot make a pie crust to save my life! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

ME2,I just edited the last recipe I posted for Dump Cake to say you could use Blueberry or Apple Pie Filling.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Dump cake I love it the perfect dessert for IBS'ers. Years ago I used to make a blueberry bread pudding. Everyone loved it and I lost the receipe. If anyone should have this receipe and would like to share it. I'd love to find it again. It started with 8 slices of raisin bread toast lightly buttered then there was a custard sauce and of course blueberries or raspberries or any berries. I was definitely yummy. Of course now I can't eat blueberries or raspberrys or any berries but my husband loved it.------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Warm bread pudding is my very favorite. Oh god, with whipped cream! I have such a thick recipe file of stuff I never make -- including chocolate bread pudding -- I'll look around!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There's a crisp recipe on the other thread. We could have catergory threads I think?


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

I tried the blueberry crisp recipe last night and it was delicious - a quick dessert that BURSTS with flavor! I believe that it is under the post "Bettie Recipes"


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Persist,Bread Pudding has never been one of my favorites, but it was one of my good friend's. Everytime we went to lunch, if they had Bread Pudding, that's what she got. This is her recipe, but I've never made it. She gave it to me in 1983.Barbara's Bread Pudding:1 1/4 cup milk1 to 1 1/2 cups sugar1 teaspoon nutmeg1 teaspoon vanilla1 Tablespoon butter 3 eggs4 slices breadPut in blender and blend for a few seconds. Pour in baking dish and bake at 325 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Me2,Did you see kate's recipe for "Blue berry, Pecan Muffins? It sounds great. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Thanks Bettie,I didn't even see it! I'll have to take out the pecans though (I'm allergic to nuts). From your other posts you have me thinking about bread pudding. My grandmother use to make the best chocolate bread pudding......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

ME2,Me too, (can't eat nuts), but we can always call it, "Blueberry Muffins".------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

